# Canon 5D mkIV



## lucamart (Dec 3, 2014)

Yesterday in Arezzo Italy , two photographer , one japanese and one american (who speak very well japanese ) have tested new camera , completely hidden , but form factor like 5d . Have shooted a particular handmade creation . only used 640012800 Iso 24/70 2,8 II and 24/105 f4. I Don't have more information . The camera will be presented in June 

Luca


----------



## AcutancePhotography (Dec 3, 2014)

Well this is a site for rumors.


----------



## AcutancePhotography (Dec 3, 2014)

slclick said:


> I have one too!



Oh boy are you in trouble. Canon takes those NDAs pretty seriously.


----------



## lucamart (Dec 3, 2014)

I am present at the shooting .
the appointment is taken from canon europe.
The image taken must be published on the sample photo on Canon site at the moment of presentation.

Bye

Luca


----------



## crashpc (Dec 3, 2014)

I´m no product engineer nor developer, but I´m around these, and I would not believe to the fact that there is very well working device which will be in production only after 7 months. Doesn´t work like that these days. Too slow. "There ain´t no Canon 5D Mark IV", or it will propably be sooner.


----------



## StudentOfLight (Dec 4, 2014)

slclick said:


> I have one too!


Where do I pre-order?


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Dec 4, 2014)

crashpc said:


> I´m no product engineer nor developer, but I´m around these, and I would not believe to the fact that there is very well working device which will be in production only after 7 months. Doesn´t work like that these days. Too slow. "There ain´t no Canon 5D Mark IV", or it will propably be sooner.


 
Actually, there have been prototypes for a couple of years at least. It does work like that. Canon tries lots of things out before going to production. Some of the parts are long lead time, up to two years in advance. It takes a lot of time to do multiple iterations of hard tooling, and then a inventory of parts must be built up. Building prototype sensors and testing them, and then debugging the selected design take time. Even then, there will be glitches.

There was a lot of evidence that the 7D MK II production was starting up last spring.

Canon has previously announced production rates of similar bodies as being 30,000 a month. Considering world wide distribution, they probably want 250,000 bodies ready to ship on release day. Production starts out slowly and builds up. Starting production now is right on target for a announcement in June and a release date in August.


There were a lot of rumors that the 7D MK II production was starting up last spring.


----------



## scottkinfw (Dec 5, 2014)

This would indeed be sweet if it were to arrive next June. Hopefully it will be a worthy upgrade, more like the 1DX in performance, but still in the 5DIII form factor.

Sek


----------



## AshtonNekolah (Dec 11, 2014)

nice


----------



## BozillaNZ (Dec 11, 2014)

Take the 5D3, put 7D2's 65-pt all cross focus system, 150k meter (this one is optional), 36MP Exmor sensor and you can shut up and take my money!


----------



## Hjalmarg1 (Dec 11, 2014)

BozillaNZ said:


> Take the 5D3, put 7D2's 65-pt all cross focus system, 150k meter (this one is optional), 36MP Exmor sensor and you can shut up and take my money!


+1 mine too


----------



## adhocphotographer (Dec 11, 2014)

I hope that they don't bunk up the MP on the 5DIV... for me there is no need. Make another large sensor camera...

IMHO the IV needs to maintain the philosophy of the first 3 5D's. Best all-round FF camera. descent FPS but not excessive, great image quality, great video (not that I use it often), other key core features, good MP but not highest, great AF etc.... the 7DII AF would not be as good on FF as it is not wide enough... make a FF equivalent, fine.


----------



## xps (Dec 11, 2014)

adhocphotographer said:


> I hope that they don't bunk up the MP on the 5DIV... for me there is no need. Make another large sensor camera...
> 
> IMHO the IV needs to maintain the philosophy of the first 3 5D's. Best all-round FF camera. descent FPS but not excessive, great image quality, great video (not that I use it often), other key core features, good MP but not highest, great AF etc.... the 7DII AF would not be as good on FF as it is not wide enough... make a FF equivalent, fine.



Sir, as seen at the 7D2, I guess there will be NO big update at the sensor (maybe small improvements). I guess the AF system will be updated and the shooting performance too. Nothing else. Enough for us to buy this camera. But nothing revolutionary.

On the other side, Sony is really preparing for an "big hit" in spring with an successor of the Alpha 7 36MP series. My granddaughter in law is working for this Company and heared an verfied rumor. Alpha 7 high MP for sports..... It couls be possible that Canon rises the MP to 24 and makes ist faster (AF, fps) and better low light performance.... (But for me, there will just be an small percentage that this will happen as Canon knows how to milk us....)


----------



## AvTvM (Dec 11, 2014)

xps said:


> On the other side, Sony is really preparing for an "big hit" in spring with an successor of the Alpha 7 36MP series. My granddaughter in law is working for this Company and heared an verfied rumor. Alpha 7 high MP for sports..... It couls be possible that Canon rises the MP to 24 and makes ist faster (AF, fps) and better low light performance.... (But for me, there will just be an small percentage that this will happen as Canon knows how to milk us....)



the "milking us" part will soon be over. More precisely: the moment Sony delivers a "really right" mirrorless A9, flanked by a "holy trinity" of f/2.8 FE zooms. No more need for a marginally iterated 5D Mk. IV then. 8)


----------



## Antono Refa (Dec 11, 2014)

adhocphotographer said:


> I hope that they don't bunk up the MP on the 5DIV... for me there is no need. Make another large sensor camera...
> 
> IMHO the IV needs to maintain the philosophy of the first 3 5D's. Best all-round FF camera. descent FPS but not excessive, great image quality, great video (not that I use it often), other key core features, good MP but not highest, great AF etc.... the 7DII AF would not be as good on FF as it is not wide enough... make a FF equivalent, fine.



+1


----------



## schmidtfilme (Dec 11, 2014)

AvTvM said:


> xps said:
> 
> 
> > On the other side, Sony is really preparing for an "big hit" in spring with an successor of the Alpha 7 36MP series. My granddaughter in law is working for this Company and heared an verfied rumor. Alpha 7 high MP for sports..... It couls be possible that Canon rises the MP to 24 and makes ist faster (AF, fps) and better low light performance.... (But for me, there will just be an small percentage that this will happen as Canon knows how to milk us....)
> ...



+1 - my body is ready to switch !


----------



## Lee Jay (Dec 11, 2014)

schmidtfilme said:


> AvTvM said:
> 
> 
> > xps said:
> ...



-1

The 5DIV needs to be a full-frame version of the 7DII - including dual pixel technology. And it absolutely must have an OVF or it's DOA for probably 90% of its user base.


----------



## tayassu (Dec 11, 2014)

AvTvM said:


> xps said:
> 
> 
> > On the other side, Sony is really preparing for an "big hit" in spring with an successor of the Alpha 7 36MP series. My granddaughter in law is working for this Company and heared an verfied rumor. Alpha 7 high MP for sports..... It couls be possible that Canon rises the MP to 24 and makes ist faster (AF, fps) and better low light performance.... (But for me, there will just be an small percentage that this will happen as Canon knows how to milk us....)
> ...



If they can't deliver better AF than the A7II, there is a whole lot of need for the 5DIV...


----------



## Marsu42 (Dec 11, 2014)

tayassu said:


> If they can't deliver better AF than the A7II, there is a whole lot of need for the 5DIV...



What exactly is left to get better anyway with ff phase af? The only obvious difference is the size of the af array, i.e. the spread of the af points to the edges. But looking at all ff cameras, Canon or not, this seems to be either very hard or very expensive to do. 

Thus I imagine the 5d4 advances will be different:
* minor fps advancement
* minor advancement in res
* but dpaf and [email protected] for video
* 7d2+ fw features (anti filicker, intervalometer, ...)
* 7d2 hw features (gps, sealing)
* 5d3 bugs fixed (slow sd writing, no af indicator while tracking).

The real question for the 5d3's success is if there will be any visible advance in sensor iq, at least to 6d/1dx/7d2 lack of banding and maybe 0,5-1ev better snr. Combine that, and it's solid upgrade like Canon likes it.


----------



## bestimage (Dec 11, 2014)

how about beefing up processor for 16 bit, like medium format


----------



## tron (Dec 11, 2014)

Marsu42 said:


> tayassu said:
> 
> 
> > If they can't deliver better AF than the A7II, there is a whole lot of need for the 5DIV...
> ...


+1 I do hope they will leave MPixels the same though and they will concentrate on sensor improvement...


----------



## ChristopherMarkPerez (Dec 11, 2014)

I read something over on Mike Johnson's blog about how conservative Canon is. 

During the last steep downturn in the camera market (just prior to the advent of digital) Canon "stayed the course" and built solid, if not very exciting, products and waited for an "upturn." The strategy worked well for them and, yes, here they are sitting on top of the world as the #1 camera maker today.

Canon knows (as does everyone else in the business) that the market is experiencing yet another steep downturn. So what to do this time?

What I see Canon is once again "staying the course" by producing solid, if not very exciting, products. I see they're "hunkering down" to wait this out. I see they think video could be their salvation. I see they feel their lens selections are vast enough to provide something for everyone (and indeed, their lens selection is vast). I see they think pro-level cameras as "bling" might still sell big into the well-healed tourist/soccer-mom/NASCAR-dad market.

It's not clear to me how Canon will understand and use the integration of imaging technologies into the broader context of in-camera image processing, WiFi networking, and social media. I fear they're being too conservative and may be unwilling and incapable of expanding their business to include things that other manufacturers are already exploring.

The idea of "camera" is disappearing. Right before our eyes, I might add.




xps said:


> ...But for me, there will just be an small percentage that this will happen as Canon knows how to milk us....


----------



## ChristopherMarkPerez (Dec 11, 2014)

My body told me it was beyond time to switch. So, that's what I've done. I've already switched systems for all the studio/location/advertising/commercial work I do. 

I do _*not *_miss the size, weight, or mass of the Old Beast (5D and the BIG L-glass). Though I have to say, I've hung on to a 7D/100-400L/70-200L for BIF and motorsports. For now, at least.




schmidtfilme said:


> AvTvM said:
> 
> 
> > xps said:
> ...


----------



## FEBS (Dec 11, 2014)

Marsu42 said:


> tayassu said:
> 
> 
> > If they can't deliver better AF than the A7II, there is a whole lot of need for the 5DIV...
> ...



+1
Think just the same. Give me all those small adaptions and please do keep the mp increase low. I don't need 35mp or more.


----------



## Tabor Warren Photography (Dec 11, 2014)

+1
Think just the same. Give me all those small adaptions and please do keep the mp increase low. I don't need 35mp or more.
[/quote]

I keep thinking the exact same thing. I think it's great that other camera companies are lining up high MP dslr's but I really would not care for one. We come back with 2-3K shots per wedding, and would take SO many advancements over high MP. Every time I hear about high MP cameras in the works, I keep thinking, please let that not be the 5D IV.

Cheers,
-Tabor


----------



## rigrx (Dec 11, 2014)

dilbert said:


> Hjalmarg1 said:
> 
> 
> > BozillaNZ said:
> ...



Hopefully there will be 4K video recording


----------



## LetTheRightLensIn (Dec 11, 2014)

BozillaNZ said:


> Take the 5D3, put 7D2's 65-pt all cross focus system, 150k meter (this one is optional), 36MP Exmor sensor and you can shut up and take my money!




yes although add in 4k video (and not 4k that is really 1080p and waxy) and real 1080p 10bit 4:4:4.

But at a minimum what you say so at least it will be a total stills beast! even if one has to sadly go for Sony for video (instead of $$ on more Canon lenses).


----------



## tayassu (Dec 12, 2014)

Marsu42 said:


> tayassu said:
> 
> 
> > If they can't deliver better AF than the A7II, there is a whole lot of need for the 5DIV...
> ...



You got me wrong there, I'm sorry for being too short. 
With 'they' I meant Sony and not Canon... the A7II AF isn't that great and nothing compared to a 5DIII.


----------



## Tugela (Dec 12, 2014)

Lee Jay said:


> schmidtfilme said:
> 
> 
> > AvTvM said:
> ...



If it has a OVF then its DOA for me. Being a full frame version of the 7D2 will simply underline that the future belongs with other manufacturers more strongly.


----------



## tayassu (Dec 12, 2014)

Lee Jay said:


> schmidtfilme said:
> 
> 
> > AvTvM said:
> ...



The 5DIV will never be a FF 7DII, that's what the 1D line is for... hope for DPAF in the 1DX II, but you won't find 10fps in the 5DIV (guess 7, with new processors and minimal higher MP count).


----------



## Lee Jay (Dec 12, 2014)

tayassu said:


> The 5DIV will never be a FF 7DII, that's what the 1D line is for... hope for DPAF in the 1DX II, but you won't find 10fps in the 5DIV (guess 7, with new processors and minimal higher MP count).



Disagree.

The 5DIII is already almost a full-frame 7DII. I don't mind a slower frame rate and don't consider that a crucial spec for being a full-frame 7DII. The 1Dx is definitely NOT a full-frame 7DII because it has an entirely different body.

If the 5DIV has everything the 7DII has (including dual pixel focusing) and is 6-7fps, that would make it a full-frame 7DII for me. If they add a few additions, that would be great too. I'd especially love a popup flash on it so I could get rid of my little Sunpak micro flash, which I don't really like.


----------



## Sporgon (Dec 14, 2014)

I'm guessing that the 5DIV will introduce an interchangeable viewfinder, similar to the ones used on the F-1 and F3 etc, except that one will be a normal high quality pentaprism, and the other an EVF. 

With the pentaprism finder you could return to using interchaneable focusing screens on the 5 series by dropping the screen into the body when the prism is removed. 

With the EVF, when fitted the mirror automatically locks up out of the way. A finder sliding in from the rear allows proper plug interface rather than contacts. DPAF on the sensor allows accurate focusing with the EVF in place. Primarily intended for video, but use it for stills if, as a child, you were done some serious injustice by a mirror, resulting in repeated accusations of 'flappy mirror' postings on CR.


----------



## privatebydesign (Dec 14, 2014)

Sporgon said:


> I'm guessing that the 5DIV will introduce an interchangeable viewfinder, similar to the ones used on the F-1 and F3 etc, except that one will be a normal high quality pentaprism, and the other an EVF.
> 
> With the pentaprism finder you could return to using interchaneable focusing screens on the 5 series by dropping the screen into the body when the prism is removed.
> 
> With the EVF, when fitted the mirror automatically locks up out of the way. A finder sliding in from the rear allows proper plug interface rather than contacts. DPAF on the sensor allows accurate focusing with the EVF in place. Primarily intended for video, but use it for stills if, as a child, you were done some serious injustice by a mirror, resulting in repeated accusations of 'flappy mirror' postings on CR.



I doubt if such a cool feature would ever be in anything but a 1 series, just like every other Canon camera with interchangable viewfinders has only been in the top of the line cameras.


----------



## Ryan85 (Dec 14, 2014)

I don't see them making it a 98% viewfinder, we have a 100% one now that'd be a step backwards imo. I personally wouldn't mind 2 CF slots but I don't see that happening. I think it'll stay 1 CF and 1 SD. As for the other stuff who knows.


----------



## Sporgon (Dec 14, 2014)

privatebydesign said:


> Sporgon said:
> 
> 
> > I'm guessing that the 5DIV will introduce an interchangeable viewfinder, similar to the ones used on the F-1 and F3 etc, except that one will be a normal high quality pentaprism, and the other an EVF.
> ...



That's true, but I come across 5 series being used for video more than 1 series, but you are most probably right about keeping this feature, should it materialise, in the 1 series.


----------



## privatebydesign (Dec 14, 2014)

Sporgon said:


> privatebydesign said:
> 
> 
> > Sporgon said:
> ...



I could easily see that kind of thing in a 1DC MkII, and therefore a 1DX MkII, the 1DC did surprisingly well, well much better than us stills shooters with $6,000 cameras would think, and has a very good reputation for its size capabilities and price.


----------



## Sporgon (Dec 14, 2014)

privatebydesign said:


> the 1DC did surprisingly well, well much better than us stills shooters with $6,000 cameras would think, and has a very good reputation for its size capabilities and price.



Let's hope it doesn't give Canon ideas about raising the next 1Dx price ! ;D


----------



## Marsu42 (Dec 14, 2014)

Sporgon said:


> privatebydesign said:
> 
> 
> > the 1DC did surprisingly well, well much better than us stills shooters with $6,000 cameras would think, and has a very good reputation for its size capabilities and price.
> ...



In this case, I doubt it - a friend of mine is working at the movies, and video/film gear simply is in another ballpark completely than basic stills shooting. That's because for video, there's so much more required costing lots of $$$.

The value of the cameras and lenses he's used to work with makes the 1dc's price sound like a disposable Fuji Quicksnap. Reminds me of reports that studios use the 7d as a crash cam for some split seconds of footage, destroying them in the process


----------

